# Over my dead body!!!



## Cracker Jack

Hi. I would like to know how you express in your respective languages ''Over my dead body!''  It is an idiomatic expression or a figurative means to express denial of something requested in a vehement way.  Please provide the phonetics or how it is pronounced if in languages with particular characters.

Also, if it exists, please provide an explanation of what it means.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Conchita57

French: plutôt mourir! -- literally: 'I'd rather die'.

Spanish: ¡por encima de mi cadáver! -- as in English.


----------



## EliteZhong

Chinese （中文）

metaphrase: 除非我死了(Chu fei wo si le) 

When you absolutely will not allow a person to do something you might say "over my dead body."
当你认为自己绝对不愿意让别人去做这件事，你就可以说，“除非我死了”，
或者（or） “休想（xiu xiang）” 

It is a phrase to express 决不可以 (jue bu ke yi)


----------



## Nezquirc

Swedish:

"Över min döda kropp." Literally the same.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Jen přes mou mrtvolu! - Only over my cadaver!


----------



## Marit

Norwegian: Aldri i livet! 

Literally "never in the life".


----------



## rocamadour

Italian: Dovrai passare sul mio corpo! (literally: You will have to pass over my body!)


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: Только через мой труп! (T*o*l'ko ch*e*rez moy trup!)
Только is equal to the English 'only'.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*_*
Cesedimi çiğnemen gerek!*_
You will need to run over my dead body!

Pretty much like Italian.


----------



## Jeedade

Dutch: over mijn lijk! (exactly like the English one)


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*Peste cadavrul meu!* (_like the Spanish one_  )

 robbie


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Vain kuolleen ruumiini yli

*It's a literal translation of the English idiom, but with the word *vain *(=only) added, just like in the Russian one.


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Over my dead body - Sa katawan kong patay.
Over my dead body - Sa patay na katawan ko.

katawan - body
patay - dead


----------



## Reigh

In German: "Nur über meine Leiche!" (= "Only over(by) my corpse!")


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*!על גופתי המתה* (_al gufati ha-meta_) - lit. "on my dead corpse!".


----------



## Billopoulos

_Greek:_

*Μόνο πάνω από το πτώμα μου!*

It's best translated as: Only over my dead body


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Samo preko mene mrtvog/mrtve!


----------



## Thomas1

In *Polish *we use:
_Po moim trupie. _
It literally means _after my corpse_ but it transaltes as _over my dead body_.


Tom


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

In Japanese: 絶対いやだ！(Zettai iya da!)


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese: 
*(Só) por cima do meu cadáver!*
"(Only) over my corpse", literally.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot for all your replies.


tanzhang said:


> In Tagalog:
> 
> Over my dead body - Sa katawan kong patay.
> Over my dead body - Sa patay na katawan ko.
> 
> katawan - body
> patay - dead


tanz, in Tagalog, it is rather stated this way: ''Sa ibabaw ng aking bangkay'' or ''Dadaan ka muna sa ibabaw ng aking bangkay.'' (Said to someone asking something.)

Cheers.


----------



## Flaminius

jp_fr_linguaphile said:


> In Japanese: 絶対いやだ！(Zettai iya da!)



Or, 死んでも許さん！ (shindemo yurusan)


----------



## Lugubert

Swedish: Över min döda kropp! Same meaning.


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> In *Polish *we use:
> _Po moim trupie. _
> It literally means _after my corpse_ but it transaltes as _over my dead body_.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom, are you sure here the "po" has a time meaning, not place?

Because you can walk "po podłodze" (over the floor) as well as "po ósmej" (after eight)
So 
Po moim trupie could literaly mean over my corpse

Michał


----------



## VirtuousV

In Korean:

죽어도 안돼! Juk-eo-do An-dwae! (I'll never allow it even if I die!)

내 눈에 흙이 들어가기 전까지는 절대로 안된다! Nae Nun-e Heul-gi Deu-reo-ga-gi Jeon-gga-ji-neun Jeol-dae-ro An-doen-da! (I'll never allow it before my eyes are covered with earth--meaning "I am buried in the earth.")


----------



## La danesa

DANISH: 
"Det bliver over mit lig"
Actually, it is almost the same as in English


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

_Csak a holttestemen keresztül!_
_Csak a holttestemen át!_

Both sentences have the same meaning as the English one: _"(Only) over my dead body!"_


----------



## olives

French: «Il faudra me passer sur le corps!» (Over my dead body!)
That's the better French translation.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

I suspect most of the Germanic languages will be able to literally translate the idiom.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Conchita57 said:


> Spanish: ¡por encima de mi cadáver! -- as in English.


Cantinflas would say: "Sobre mi cadáver muerto!" => Over my dead corpse! (Are there living corpses? )

And like the French (plutôt mourir!), we would say: "Primero muerto/a!" => I'd have to be dead first => I'd rather die.

There's an idiom on that, too: "Primero muerto/a que bañado/a en sangre" => I'd rather be dead than blood-bathed => I'd rather die than embarrass myself.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

rocamadour said:


> Italian: Dovrai passare sul mio corpo! (literally: You will have to pass over my body!)


 
Also, "dovrai passare sul mio cadavere"

(cadavere = corpse, death body)


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> Hi Tom, are you sure here the "po" has a time meaning, not place?
> 
> Because you can walk "po podłodze" (over the floor) as well as "po ósmej" (after eight)
> So
> Po moim trupie could literaly mean over my corpse
> 
> Michał


I think so. IMHO you will allow someone to do something after you die. What's your reasoning of comprehending it in, say, spacial dimention?


Tom


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian: *pār manu līķi


----------



## angel1260245123

Cracker Jack said:


> tanz, in Tagalog, it is rather stated this way: ''Sa ibabaw ng aking bangkay'' or ''Dadaan ka muna sa ibabaw ng aking bangkay.'' (Said to someone asking something.)



I think cracker jack is right but usually we say, "dadaan ka muna sa aking bangkay."


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Tik per mano lavoną! (tik=only)


----------



## Encolpius

Jana337 said:


> Czech: Jen přes mou mrtvolu! - Only over my cadaver!



*Slovak*: Len cez moju mŕtvolu.


----------

